# What size Koralia pump to get?



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am thinking of adding a circulation pump to my 75G setup and I was wondering what size I should. Right now I have a maxi-jet 400 and it just isn't powerful enough. I was thinking of getting the Koralia Evolution 550-which is rated at 550GPH. Would this be a good choice or should i get something larger?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Go larger....I've got a 750 and a 1050 with a smartwave controller on my 90.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

notchback65 said:


> Go larger....I've got a 750 and a 1050 with a smartwave controller on my 90.


You don't think that will kick up sand or uproot plants. I have PFS and a few anubias and java ferns wedged between rocks on this tank.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

My sand is fine,I have artificial plants and they have a gentle sway to them..
I also have the them angled upwards do that I have a lot of surface agitation.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

On the video,I had them set at 15 sec intervals to show the smartwave controller and the flow of each powerhead;I normally keep it at 1 hour intervals.So the artificial plants don't have much movement .


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

notchback65 said:


> On the video,I had them set at 15 sec intervals to show the smartwave controller and the flow of each powerhead;I normally keep it at 1 hour intervals.So the artificial plants don't have much movement .


So I wouldn't want to run the 1050 constantly? I wasn't planning on getting the smart controller.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Either the 750 or 1050 would be fine.
You can run it constantly,it's all about placement and the direction of the flow. :thumb:


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Aqueon makes the same type of pumps but have a large suction cup instead of the magnet system. I have 2 of the 750gph and they work great for a lot less money. When compared to the Koralia people say the Aqueon moves more water.


----------



## THunter (Jun 30, 2013)

*** got a 750 on a 46gallon currently and I find the output to be weak.

I just got done wet testing a spraybar for my new 75g build that's hooked up to a fx5. the spraybar does a good job keeping the water moving and the debris suspended but what I found is that without a Koralia or something to help direct the debris towards the intake, it just stays suspended.

So I ordered a 1150...my goal is to have it push water in the back right corner-across the backside of the tank-to the back left corner where the intake is for the filter is located.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

THunter said:


> I've got a 750 on a 46gallon currently and I find the output to be weak.
> 
> I just got done wet testing a spraybar for my new 75g build that's hooked up to a fx5. the spraybar does a good job keeping the water moving and the debris suspended but what I found is that without a Koralia or something to help direct the debris towards the intake, it just stays suspended.
> 
> So I ordered a 1150...my goal is to have it push water in the back right corner-across the backside of the tank-to the back left corner where the intake is for the filter is located.


That's what I found out as well,that is why ordered the 1050....and the controller.I have my 1050 flow going toward the FX5's intake and the 750 in the other direction.
That way I have the spray bar staying in center and a left and right flow.

I've been pretty pleased with the whole setup(only thing is I wished I had 2 1050's ;but I can live with the 750/1050 setup) :thumb:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

b3w4r3 said:


> Aqueon makes the same type of pumps but have a large suction cup instead of the magnet system. I have 2 of the 750gph and they work great for a lot less money. When compared to the Koralia people say the Aqueon moves more water.


I saw that, I might pick one of those up instead especially if they are cheaper.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 750 directed towards an FX5 (with spraybar) intake also. I find it to be adequate, if not slightly underpowered.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> b3w4r3 said:
> 
> 
> > Aqueon makes the same type of pumps but have a large suction cup instead of the magnet system. I have 2 of the 750gph and they work great for a lot less money. When compared to the Koralia people say the Aqueon moves more water.
> ...


Ok, picked up the Aqueon 1250GPH version for $23.10 with free shipping!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm running two 750s on my 72 bow front.
.
.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> Ok, picked up the Aqueon 1250GPH version for $23.10 with free shipping!


Great price. How is the flow?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

b3w4r3 said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, picked up the Aqueon 1250GPH version for $23.10 with free shipping!
> ...


Its pretty good, works great for my 75G. I might pick another one up for the other side. I don't think its quite 1250GPH, but its enough for my 75G tank.


----------

